# Saints Vs. Vikings



## geauxtohell

The game thread.   

Predictions?  

I say Saints by 10.  I know that the spread begs to differ, but the Saints have home field advantage.

If the game goes sour, I won't be on the thread posting during it, as I am going to DVR it and watch it at the half, but I will come on here to get my just desserts after the game from Dude and all the other Viking Losers, I mean fans.

Time to go make some Gumbo and wish I was in the Dome right now.  

Catch you guys after the game.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## BolshevikHunter

geauxtohell said:


> The game thread.
> 
> Predictions?
> 
> I say Saints by 10.  I know that the spread begs to differ, but the Saints have home field advantage.
> 
> If the game goes sour, I won't be on the thread posting during it, as I am going to DVR it and watch it at the half, but I will come on here to get my just desserts after the game from Dude and all the other Viking Losers, I mean fans.
> 
> Time to go make some Gumbo and wish I was in the Dome right now.
> 
> Catch you guys after the game.



I say Vikings by 3 bro. Oh and uh, I am more of uh Jambalaya guy myself. Unless The Gumbo is really, really fresh. ~BH


----------



## Missourian

Vikings by 6.


----------



## Oddball

Vikings 84

Saints 2


----------



## Darkwind

geauxtohell said:


> The game thread.
> 
> Predictions?
> 
> I say Saints by 10.  I know that the spread begs to differ, but the Saints have home field advantage.
> 
> If the game goes sour, I won't be on the thread posting during it, as I am going to DVR it and watch it at the half, but I will come on here to get my just desserts after the game from Dude and all the other Viking Losers, I mean fans.
> 
> Time to go make some Gumbo and wish I was in the Dome right now.
> 
> Catch you guys after the game.


I'll take the Saints by 2.

I think it will come down to a Viking field goal in the waning seconds and they will miss it giving the Saints their first trip to the big dance.

Saints v Colts.


----------



## Mr. H.

NFC North has always been my favorite division but I think it's the Saints' game.


----------



## Maple

geauxtohell said:


> The game thread.
> 
> Predictions?
> 
> I say Saints by 10.  I know that the spread begs to differ, but the Saints have home field advantage.
> 
> If the game goes sour, I won't be on the thread posting during it, as I am going to DVR it and watch it at the half, but I will come on here to get my just desserts after the game from Dude and all the other Viking Losers, I mean fans.
> 
> Time to go make some Gumbo and wish I was in the Dome right now.
> 
> Catch you guys after the game.



I would really like to see the Vikings win they are my second favorite team.


----------



## Darkwind

Maple said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game thread.
> 
> Predictions?
> 
> I say Saints by 10.  I know that the spread begs to differ, but the Saints have home field advantage.
> 
> If the game goes sour, I won't be on the thread posting during it, as I am going to DVR it and watch it at the half, but I will come on here to get my just desserts after the game from Dude and all the other Viking Losers, I mean fans.
> 
> Time to go make some Gumbo and wish I was in the Dome right now.
> 
> Catch you guys after the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really like to see the Vikings win they are my second favorite team.
Click to expand...

And here to think that I used to like you....


----------



## Oddball




----------



## SFC Ollie

I don't really care since the Boys are out. 

But I think this one will go to the Saints, by 7 or less.


----------



## random3434

The bigger question is who do the Colts want to play to win the Super Bowl?


 Favre vs. Manning will be a media orgasm for the next 2 weeks if the Vikings win.

Manning's hometown and father Archie's team vs. the Colts if the Saints win.

Either way it doesn't matter, but I'm thinking the Saints and home field will prevail. 


Saints by 10.


----------



## xsited1

Saints by 7.  They'll defeat the Colts by 10.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## xotoxi

Dude said:


>


 
That guy is paid for a blow job.


----------



## xotoxi

My Prediction:  The winner of this game will be the Super Bowl Champ.


----------



## SFC Ollie

14 up. Good game.


----------



## Oddball

Peterson usually comes back like Godzilla after he puts the ball on the ground.


----------



## Xenophon

21 all now.


----------



## Oddball

Peterson is giving me heartburn.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Xenophon said:


> 21 all now.



Excellent game.


----------



## random3434

xotoxi said:


> My Prediction:  The winner of this game will be the Super Bowl Champ.



Yeah, but your predictions suck and you are always wrong, so who cares what you think.


----------



## random3434

SFC Ollie said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 21 all now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent game.
Click to expand...


I agree! I love watching games like this!


And I have a little soft spot in my heart for the Purdue boy.


----------



## SFC Ollie

It's even better when you don't care who wins.


----------



## elvis

another pick for favre in a critical situation.


----------



## Modbert

elvis said:


> another pick for favre in a critical situation.



He's hurt, and it looks bad.


----------



## Xenophon

They are really roughing farve up now.


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> another pick for favre in a critical situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's hurt, and it looks bad.
Click to expand...


he'll be back.


----------



## Oddball

You don't know the half of it....Tavarus Jackson sucks ass.


----------



## elvis

oh fuck.  he may not be back.


----------



## Modbert

elvis said:


> oh fuck.  he may not be back.



No, he'll be back. Fox keeps cutting back to his poor wife though. (I think)

He can still throw bullets, he just can't take that many hits.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis said:


> oh fuck.  he may not be back.


Vikes have no shot without Brett IMO.


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuck.  he may not be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he'll be back. Fox keeps cutting back to his poor wife though. (I think)
> 
> He can still throw bullets, he just can't take that many hits.
Click to expand...


maybe they were just taping his ankle?


----------



## Modbert

elvis said:


> maybe they were just taping his ankle?



Seems so, he's scheduled to come back out.


----------



## SFC Ollie

The ole fart should have stayed in retirement.


----------



## Modbert

SFC Ollie said:


> The ole fart should have stayed in retirement.



Why? He's having perhaps his best year ever.


----------



## elvis

butterfingers


----------



## Xenophon

They need a football with Handles for the Vikes.


----------



## Xenophon

Huge challenge coming, looks like a TD to me...


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> Huge challenge coming, looks like a TD to me...



did he have control of the ball as it crossed the plane?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Thats got to be a TD. or I need glasses.


----------



## Xenophon

Challenge sucessful, TD Saints.


----------



## Modbert

TD, but Vikings are only down by 7.


----------



## elvis

they gotta hold on to the ball, though.


----------



## Modbert

This score would be a lot more ugly if Brett wasn't playing.


----------



## Xenophon

They don't start blocking for Farve, he won't be able to be in there much longer.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I have to hand it to him he's tough.


----------



## Modbert

Look at AD finally showing up to play.


----------



## elvis

another near interception.


----------



## Xenophon

Farve is bitching for flags, but all he is getting is licks.


----------



## Xenophon

ANOTHER fumble by the Vikes!!


----------



## Modbert

Oh are you fucking with me?


----------



## Xenophon

Berrian fumbled it, wow.


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKYJRnckd_o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

What a waste of a challenge.


----------



## GWV5903

Tough pick, Saints have never been to SB and Favre is unbelievable....


----------



## Oddball




----------



## geauxtohell

Echo Zulu said:


> The bigger question is who do the Colts want to play to win the Super Bowl?



Get off my thread, you!


----------



## Modbert

Short of a 7th fumble, they should tie it here.


----------



## Modbert

And Brett pulls another rabbit from his hat.


----------



## Xenophon

TD petterson.

Farve looks dead on his feet.


----------



## random3434

I am loving this game. It's going to go down to the wire, if not overtime if this keeps up!

Both sides must be a nervous wreck, I know I would be if these were one of my teams playing!


----------



## Missourian

If the Saints lose, it's their own fault.

The Vikings are like 4 down on turnovers.

And they just tied it up again.

Who's taking odds on an OT victory?


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> TD petterson.
> 
> Farve looks dead on his feet.



He has more than earned that $12 million this year, though with each passing play in this game, he's showing he deserves it.


----------



## Oddball

They needa spray Peterson down with contact cement.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> TD petterson.
> 
> Farve looks dead on his feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has more than earned that $12 million this year, though with each passing play in this game, he's showing he deserves it.
Click to expand...


This is the way farve looked in his last championship game.

He ended that with an INT in OT.


----------



## Xenophon

Great play by berrian.


----------



## random3434

For the Vikings and Saints Fans:


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Great play by berrian.



He's definitely making up for earlier.


----------



## Xenophon

FG range for teh Vikes...Farve seconds away from the SB...


----------



## Xenophon

Time for one more play before the kick...


----------



## Xenophon

HUGE mistake by the Vikes, 12 men on the field, out of FG range...


----------



## Xenophon

Intercepted!!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

I smell OT


----------



## Xenophon

Shit, i called it, just like 2 years ago...


----------



## Modbert

Oh my god. This is going to OT.


----------



## Missourian

I don't believe it.


----------



## Toro

You have got to be kidding me.

The Vikings are giving this game away.


----------



## elvis

another favre interception in a critical moment.  It's like dejavu all over again.  this is why he isn't in the top five.


----------



## Modbert

If the Saints don't win this game, they need to leave the NFL.


----------



## Xenophon

Overtime, regroup guys.


----------



## Missourian

Crucial coin toss...I call heads.


----------



## Big Fitz

*OOOOoooooVVVEERRRTIIIIIIMMEEEE*


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> If the Saints don't win this game, they need to leave the NFL.



using that criteria, the cubs would have been banned years ago.


----------



## Toro

Vikings have 31 first downs, the Saints 12.


----------



## Modbert

Oh damn.


----------



## Big Fitz

Go Saints, end Favre's year says the Packer fan


----------



## Toro

Yards, 475 v 235.

They have killed themselves with turnovers.


----------



## Xenophon

Vikes have been trying to give this game away all day.

If the Vikes lose, Brett goes down as king choker.


----------



## Xenophon

40 yard return, just missed breaking it for NO...


----------



## Zander

Great game regardless of who wins...


----------



## geauxtohell

Even though we won the toss, I hate the NFL's OT rules.


----------



## Toro

To be a Vikings fan is to be a masochist.


----------



## geauxtohell

BTW, I am surprised Joe Buck can call this game with Brett Favre's dick in his mouth.


----------



## Xenophon

Saints 60 yds from their dream, can they do it?


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> To be a Vikings fan is to be a masochist.



how would this rate when compared to the vikings-falcons in 1998?


----------



## Missourian

Viks need a 3 and out.


----------



## geauxtohell

elvis said:


> another favre interception in a critical moment.  It's like dejavu all over again.  this is why he isn't in the top five.



Rookie mistake for a 40 year old QB.


----------



## random3434

geauxtohell said:


> BTW, I am surprised Joe Buck can call this game with Brett Favre's dick in his mouth.



They say the same thing about Manning. 

Hang on tight boys, it's going to be a bumpy ride.

Overtime for who goes to the Super Bowl. Couldn't ask for more from a fan who is just watching a great football game!


----------



## Xenophon

NO is playing VERY conservative.


----------



## Xenophon

Holding, Vikes...1st down.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> NO is playing VERY conservative.



That's to say the least.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO is playing VERY conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's to say the least.
Click to expand...

That was a huge flag.


----------



## Oddball

Vikes shoulda scored about 50 points by now.


----------



## Xenophon

WHOA!!!!!!!

Just missed a pick there!


----------



## Toro

Here's how the game will end.  Vikings will stop the Saints, who will then fumble on the first offensive play, run back for a TD.


----------



## Modbert

Saints are VERY lucky at the moment.


----------



## Toro

elvis said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be a Vikings fan is to be a masochist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how would this rate when compared to the vikings-falcons in 1998?
Click to expand...


Not as bad, but still painful.


----------



## geauxtohell

Xenophon said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO is playing VERY conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's to say the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a huge flag.
Click to expand...


Dammit!


----------



## Xenophon

Thjat catch looked short.


----------



## Xenophon

4th down, Saints will go for it...


----------



## Big Fitz

Paul Allen has been darn near in tears a few times in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Here's how the game will end.  Vikings will stop the Saints, who will then fumble on the first offensive play, run back for a TD.



Oh yee of little faith....


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how the game will end.  Vikings will stop the Saints, who will then fumble on the first offensive play, run back for a TD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yee of little faith....
Click to expand...


Oh me of a lot of history...


----------



## Xenophon

This is going to be some ballsey call, if teh saints miss this, all the Vikes need is about 25 yards for a game winning FG.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO4tIrjBDkk]YouTube - Al Pacino's Inspirational Speech[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

B.S. spot.


----------



## Missourian

Xenophon said:


> This is going to be some ballsey call, if teh saints miss this, all the Vikes need is about 25 yards for a game winning FG.



I'd punt,  pin inside the 10.


----------



## Xenophon

Here comes the boothe review spot...ruling on field stands, 4th down...


----------



## Toro

Xenophon said:


> This is going to be some ballsey call, if teh saints miss this, all the Vikes need is about 25 yards for a game winning FG.



I'd punt it.

You don't want to keep giving Minnesota chances.


----------



## Oddball

Big Fitz said:


> Paul Allen has been darn near in tears a few times in the last 10 minutes.


I wish a black hole would swallow him up.

I detest over the top homers.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how the game will end.  Vikings will stop the Saints, who will then fumble on the first offensive play, run back for a TD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yee of little faith....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh me of a lot of history...
Click to expand...

Your experience is BF - before Favre!!!


----------



## Xenophon

No guts, no glory, 1st down saints.


----------



## geauxtohell

Wow!


----------



## Xenophon

Another review, its not set yet!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

And Review again


----------



## elvis

fucking instant replay.  spend half the time under that fucking hood.


----------



## geauxtohell

C'mon.  Let 'em play.


----------



## Toro

OH THEY STOPPED THEM!  The ball came out and was behind the 1st down marker.

It'll be reversed.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Close


----------



## Jon

Call should be reversed. Ball came out, negating forward progress. He went down behind the marker.


----------



## Xenophon

It will be a 1st down...play stands.


----------



## Modbert

And the Saints get the call, despite the fact they shouldn't of.

But I guess the refs wanted to leave the stadium alive.

And that will do it folks.


----------



## Xenophon

Flags!!!

PI for sure.


----------



## Big Fitz

Ahhhh, Zander,  I see you've not watched Favre too closely.  LOL... He's the little girl with the curl.  When he's good he's very good.  When he's bad... he's Aweful.  I still remember the 2006 Championship.


----------



## elvis

uncatchable.


----------



## Xenophon

Vikes are fucked now...


----------



## Jon

Wow, the refs sure are liking some Saints tonight. Two bullshit calls in a row.


----------



## Toro

Bad call.  Uncatchable.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> Wow, the refs sure are liking some Saints tonight. Two bullshit calls in a row.



Least right about now they have.

And Reggie Bush is still overrated.


----------



## Xenophon

Huge run stop, loss of 5...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Farve may not get back on the field


----------



## Xenophon

Game is just about ver now, 38 yard FG from here..


----------



## Oddball

The chokemasters are back in town.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> Game is just about ver now, 38 yard FG from here..



 mitch berger


----------



## Missourian

That was no catch.


----------



## Xenophon

TO< yet ANOTHER review...

The call will stand, he caught it...


----------



## Zander

I am not ready to concede..........yet!


----------



## Jon

Missourian said:


> That was no catch.



But given the last review by the Vikings and then the bullshit interference call, it will be ruled as such.


----------



## Big Fitz

Guy's got a short range.


----------



## geauxtohell

Catch.


----------



## Toro

Incomplete.

The ball hit the ground.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> But given the last review by the Vikings and then the bullshit interference call, it will be ruled as such.



This.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Catch


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Incomplete.
> 
> The ball hit the ground.



I agree


----------



## Xenophon

Here comes the call...play stands as called.


----------



## Modbert

Of course the ruling stands, three bad calls by the refs.


----------



## Zander

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incomplete.
> 
> The ball hit the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
Click to expand...


But the Zebras don't!!


----------



## Xenophon

3rd and three...


----------



## SFC Ollie

His hand was under it.


----------



## Big Fitz

Oh my.

Some lovin from the Refs, but even Paul Allen said it was not irrefutable.  That's surprising


----------



## Jon

Congratulations to the team in black and white for winning the game with only 7 players on the field.


----------



## geauxtohell

And here we go.........


----------



## Xenophon

OK, here we go, 4th down and its a 39 yard attempt...


----------



## Missourian

Big kick coming up.  CHOKE.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Fg


----------



## Xenophon

TO, freeze the kicker time...


----------



## elvis

never trust a kicker.


----------



## Missourian

I can't watch.


----------



## Zander

Miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!miss!!!! Miss!!! Miss!!!


----------



## Big Fitz

Is it 4th down and I missed it?  wierd.


----------



## Modbert

Choke choke choke!


----------



## Xenophon

Hartly 9-11 on the year, 1-1 in Playoffs...


----------



## Xenophon

DRILLED IT@!!!

Saints win.


----------



## Zander

Oye....


----------



## geauxtohell

Yeah!!!!!!!!! Saints are going to the big show!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Watch out Echo here come the Saints.


----------



## Modbert

And the Saints and the Refs complete their robbery of the NFC Championship game!


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> DRILLED IT@!!!
> 
> Saints win.



damn that was a good kick.


----------



## Xenophon

The Saints should thank their MVP, Brett farve.


----------



## Zander

Congrats Saints fans




- now you will lose to the Colts....


----------



## Big Fitz

*saints win!**saints win!*
*saints win!**saints win!*
*saints win!**saints win!*
*saints win!**saints win!*


----------



## Jon

Dogbert said:


> And the Saints and the Refs complete their robbery of the NFC Championship game!



Amen. It's sad, though. I'll be rooting for the Saints, but the refs will be rooting for the Colts.


----------



## Big Fitz

Oh thank God, I thought I was going to have to suffer for 2 more weeks of Favre mania.  Now he can retire again.


----------



## Oddball

Xenophon said:


> The Saints should thank their MVP, Brett farve.


I dunno...Peterson sure did his share.


----------



## Xenophon

It was a damn fun game to watch.

Best 2 QBs in the game will be at the SB.


----------



## Big Fitz

Possible.  Depends on if the Saints are gonna be blessed in their first time there.


----------



## Toro

Well, congratulations to the Saints.  I thought they were outplayed but teams that turnover the ball five times don't usually win games.  

I'll be cheering for New Orleans, given what the city has gone through, but they will have it tough because I don't think Manning and the Colts are going to turn it over as freely as Minnesota did.

As for Favre, I would have bet that under almost any other circumstance, win or lose tonight, he would retire.  He took a beating today.  However, since it was his mistake which potentially cost Minnesota the game, I think there is a 50/50 chance he'll be back.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Didn't I predict Saints by 7 or less?


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> Amen. It's sad, though. I'll be rooting for the Saints, but the refs will be rooting for the Colts.



Of course, Forrest Gump is a favorite.


----------



## Zona

I blame obama!


----------



## Xenophon

Toro said:


> Well, congratulations to the Saints.  I thought they were outplayed but teams that turnover the ball five times don't usually win games.
> 
> I'll be cheering for New Orleans, given what the city has gone through, but they will have it tough because I don't think Manning and the Colts are going to turn it over as freely as Minnesota did.
> 
> As for Favre, I would have bet that under almost any other circumstance, win or lose tonight, he would retire.  He took a beating today.  However, since it was his mistake which potentially cost Minnesota the game, I think there is a 50/50 chance he'll be back.


This is how he played against the Gainst 2 years ago.

He should quit, but I bet he comes back.


----------



## Jon

Dogbert said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amen. It's sad, though. I'll be rooting for the Saints, but the refs will be rooting for the Colts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Forrest Gump is a favorite.
Click to expand...


Goddamn, I can't rep you again.


----------



## Darkwind

Saints....I love it...

Welcome to the big dance.


----------



## Toro

Xenophon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, congratulations to the Saints.  I thought they were outplayed but teams that turnover the ball five times don't usually win games.
> 
> I'll be cheering for New Orleans, given what the city has gone through, but they will have it tough because I don't think Manning and the Colts are going to turn it over as freely as Minnesota did.
> 
> As for Favre, I would have bet that under almost any other circumstance, win or lose tonight, he would retire.  He took a beating today.  However, since it was his mistake which potentially cost Minnesota the game, I think there is a 50/50 chance he'll be back.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how he played against the Gainst 2 years ago.
> 
> He should quit, but I bet he comes back.
Click to expand...


He played pretty well most of the game today, but he made one brutal mistake.  All he had to do was to keep running and give Longwell a chance.

But Minnesota would not have been there without him, so I can't be too mad.


----------



## Big Fitz

Zona said:


> I blame obama!


ROFL... funniest damn thing said tonight.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> Goddamn, I can't rep you again.





Maybe you can have Gunny go under the Booth Review and approve of something that is totally against the usual rules.


----------



## geauxtohell

What a great game.  Better luck next year Vikes and fans.


----------



## Modbert

Hats off to Brett though for playing in extreme pain and giving it his all. He's had one of his best seasons of all time, and he should come back next year.


----------



## random3434

GREAT GAME! Congrats to both teams, and Saints, we'll see you in Miami two weeks from tonight!


----------



## geauxtohell

That one was for New Orleans and Louisiana.


----------



## geauxtohell

Echo Zulu said:


> GREAT GAME! Congrats to both teams, and Saints, we'll see you in Miami two weeks from tonight!



Time for the Echo/Geaux epic smackdown.


----------



## Kalam

Woohoo! Screw you, Favre. Stay retired this time.


----------



## Darkwind

Okay, so I was close..


Congrats New Orleans..

I am so tickled to see them win an NFC Championship.


----------



## Xenophon

Sean Payton was used as a scapegoat by Jim Fassel, and resurected by Bill parcells, and now he's coaching in the Super Bowl.

Full circle.


----------



## Big Fitz

And now Favre retirement talk can start anew.


----------



## Toro

BTW, my Canadian Football League team lost the Grey Cup because of too many men on the field at the end of the game.  Now my NFL team gets a too many men on the field penalty at the end of the game to deny them the chance to play in the Super Bowl.  You can't make this up.

I bet there's a lot of happy Packers fans right now.


----------



## random3434

geauxtohell said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT GAME! Congrats to both teams, and Saints, we'll see you in Miami two weeks from tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the Echo/Geaux epic smackdown.
Click to expand...


It will be a smackdown like no other.


----------



## geauxtohell

The fans were as much a part of that game as anyone.


----------



## geauxtohell

Echo Zulu said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT GAME! Congrats to both teams, and Saints, we'll see you in Miami two weeks from tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the Echo/Geaux epic smackdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be a smackdown like no other.
Click to expand...


The battle of the century.......  Two men enter one man leaves.  Er....  Something like that....


----------



## Xenophon

I'll take the colts.


----------



## manifold

Xenophon said:


> I'll take the colts.



Yeah, no shit.


----------



## Zander

Why should Favre QUIT? Seriously, statistically, he had one of the best seasons of his illustrious career. Adrian Peterson was the goat here, he had a serious case of the DROPSY'S. 

Favre should come back !!!!!! Old Guys Rule!!!! WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## manifold

The real loser tonight is Shogun's soul.


----------



## random3434

manifold said:


> The real loser tonight is Shogun's soul.



Is that who you're going to say your "Hail Marys" for?


----------



## manifold

Echo Zulu said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real loser tonight is Shogun's soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that who you're going to say your "Hail Marys" for?
Click to expand...


Yep.

IIRC, he still get's ten from Toro.  But he would've received a hundred if the Vikes won.



And he needs as many as he can get.


----------



## xotoxi

geauxtohell said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the Echo/Geaux epic smackdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a smackdown like no other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The battle of the century....... Two men enter one man leaves. Er.... Something like that....
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

Xenophon said:


> I'll take the colts.



New Orleans got physically beaten today.  I can't see Indy turning the ball over as much as the Vikes did.

But hey, you never know.


----------



## Xenophon

Toro said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the colts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans got physically beaten today.  I can't see Indy turning the ball over as much as the Vikes did.
> 
> But hey, you never know.
Click to expand...

Colts have more talent on offense then the Vikes.

I also wasn't impressed with the ball handling of the Saints, very shaking in a huge game.


----------



## xotoxi

Toro said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the colts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans got physically beaten today. I can't see Indy turning the ball over as much as the Vikes did.
> 
> But hey, you never know.
Click to expand...

 
I think that New Orleans was physically beaten today because Minnesota is a tough defense.

Indy defense is nowhere near Minnesotas.


----------



## Xenophon

xotoxi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the colts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans got physically beaten today. I can't see Indy turning the ball over as much as the Vikes did.
> 
> But hey, you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that New Orleans was physically beaten today because Minnesota is a tough defense.
> 
> Indy defense is nowhere near Minnesotas.
Click to expand...

Farve really took a beating.


----------



## Xenophon

Farve is on sports center now, he has welts on his forehead.


----------



## Toro

Xenophon said:


> Colts have more talent on offense then the Vikes.



I don't know if I agree with that.  I think that the Colts have the most talented player, but if you went up and down the roster, I think the Vikes are better.  

But that one player is really, really, really good.

If you take Favre out, the Vikings are 10-6.  You take Manning out, the Colts struggle to get to 6-10.


----------



## xotoxi

Toro said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colts have more talent on offense then the Vikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I agree with that. I think that the Colts have the most talented player, but if you went up and down the roster, I think the Vikes are better.
> 
> But that one player is really, really, really good.
> 
> If you take Favre out, the Vikings are 10-6. You take Manning out, the Colts struggle to get to 6-10.
Click to expand...

 
And if you take Belichick out, the Colts finish 13-3.


----------



## US Army Retired

The Saints leveled Farve all game long. I don't think Brees was even sacked.


----------



## Xenophon

Toro said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colts have more talent on offense then the Vikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I agree with that.  I think that the Colts have the most talented player, but if you went up and down the roster, I think the Vikes are better.
> 
> But that one player is really, really, really good.
> 
> If you take Favre out, the Vikings are 10-6.  You take Manning out, the Colts struggle to get to 6-10.
Click to expand...


Colts recievers vs Vikes recievers...its not even close.

Petterson fumbles to much.

Vikes have better Defense.

Colts are still better then the Vikes.


----------



## geauxtohell

US Army Retired said:


> The Saints leveled Farve all game long. I don't think Brees was even sacked.



He got sacked once.  I don't think Favre even got sacked.  He just kept getting drilled as he handed the ball or released it (or a few seconds after that).


----------



## nodoginnafight

geauxtohell said:


> US Army Retired said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Saints leveled Farve all game long. I don't think Brees was even sacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got sacked once.  I don't think Favre even got sacked.  He just kept getting drilled as he handed the ball or released it (or a few seconds after that).
Click to expand...


Very true - two flags for late hits, one fine, and one hit the NFL office said SHOULD have been flagged.

Apparently late hits were just part of the Saints game plan.

But if you can't hang onto the ball - you're gonna lose anyway.


----------



## james50

The Colts to win it!


----------



## Toro

geauxtohell said:


> US Army Retired said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Saints leveled Farve all game long. I don't think Brees was even sacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got sacked once.  I don't think Favre even got sacked.  He just kept getting drilled as he handed the ball or released it (or a few seconds after that).
Click to expand...


The Saints's game plan was to get the ball out quickly so they could avoid the pass rush.  However, that limited them to short passes for the most part.  That is one reason why they had only 12 first downs during regulation time, 235 yards offense and 77 in the second half.


----------

